# New LED build thread



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, after waiting over a month, I finally got my new LED chips and gave them to my electronics expert friend (son of a fishie friend). These are 10w LEDs and I ordered 10000k, 20000k, 454nm blues & 6500k daylights. He tested one and it was freaking bright. I'm trying to figure out how to post an iPhone video on this thread so you can see how bright just one LED is.

Hopefully, I'll have some other pics of the build(s) and then pics/video of the setup once completed.

The LEDs will be mounted on hollow 3" wide, 5'8" (full-length of tank) aluminum heatsinks with a fan blowing down the hole to keep the LEDs cool. I was originally planning on having a total of about 320w of LEDs ([email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]), but seeing how bright one is, I may have to cut down on this number. Now, it may end up being closer to [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]) or 220w total. We'll figure it out once we know how well the light spreads (these are supposed to have 100 degree spread which is near perfect for what I'm looking for). 

Each colour will have its own dimmer switch and the blues & 20k will be used for my actinic & moonlights.

Once I have the new LED system up and running, I'll let those members who expressed a desire to come check out the lights and perhaps get my LED guy to custom build them some lights over for a look-see.

After the main tank is done, I hope to get a pendant (over the 2' cube) and a nano reef light (maybe just 3 LEDs - 10000k, 20000k & blue) made so people can check out what these LEDs look like over different size tanks.

Thanks all for now.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Patiently and eagerly waiting  I love LEDs.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

LED's are awesome. Post the dang video already Anthony!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> LED's are awesome. Post the dang video already Anthony!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Come over and show me how. Or I can forward you the email that has the iPhone video. It's short, but blinding.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you order from ? I have been reading up on them. I would like to eventually move over from T5 Ho to full on Led.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, please share the info on where you ordered from. I am thinking LED's soon as well.


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Each diode is 10w ? or is there a cluster of diodes = 10w ?

I have never heard of DIY 10w diodes before. What is the manufacturer?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a probably 10w diode. I had a 20w one that looked like a floodlight, so I can imagine these will be absolutely awesome!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Come over and show me how. Or I can forward you the email that has the iPhone video. It's short, but blinding.


You can try this program. It's shareware though, so I'm not sure if its got limitations imposed on it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Send me your email address & I'll forward the attachment to you.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

tagging along...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahaha. Anthony, why not hold a party like a Christmas tree lighting ceremony at your tank. We all watch the video, study the light and you can flip the golden switch - may be red and green is more fitting for the season 

You should not have teased us with the sacred "LED" :lol: We are now all like children waiting for the box of candies to be unwrapped .... drooooling.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I am good with that. My house is a few blocks away.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

woohoo! so exciting


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I'm excited too. Can't wait to see what the tank will look like and how the corals react to the LED custom light fixture.

One day I'll try my hand at building it myself, but right now far too much work (just finished for the night) and so no time to DIY. Maybe I'll ask my friend if I can come over when he's working on the smaller lights to see it first hand and maybe do some work on the lights myself. Just need to survive the next 10 days of crazy work hours and I'm free:bigsmile:

Even had to send my beloved Felicia to stay at my mom's for the last 11 days so that I can stay up all night working on the dang computer. 

Well, once I know of any progress on the light build, I'll post it up here.

Good night people.

Anthony


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

More like good morning, I just finished building my led fixture from rapid. It took me and a friend about 3 weekends, could have finished in 2 but countless trips to the electronic store, HD and the border for more supplies. Just curious on where you got the 10w LEDs, I may want to order a few of the blue and cool white for kicks to build another fixture. Also with the fan I would have it blow on the heatsink rather than through as it will have better heat displacement(maybe use 3 pc fans instead of 1 at the end). Alot of guys doing DIY have gone with u channel aluminum rather than square because it can cool better with 6 sides. It also doesn't trap the heat, but if youve purchased the aluminum already then I guess use it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So I just talked to my LED friend and he's finished wiring it together but unhappy with the dimmer controls so he's going to design and build a custom unit

The LED "pucks" didn't come labeled so it turns out that this initial test run will have 12 @ 10000k whites and 8 @ blue 454nm. He says its blindingly bright, so I'm going out to his workshop on Wednesday night to check them out. May have to switch out some of the 10000k for a couple of 6500k and a couple of blues for the 20000k. We'll see when we get there and check out how the colours blend, etc.

So we're looking at max 200w, but he thinks they'll have to be turned waaaaaay down so who knows, maybe needs only 100+w of power altogether. I'll keep you posted. He did take some build pictures so I'll post some up when I get them.

Unfortunately, these LEDs came with solder-on type connectors, so no quick connects. May rewire the pucks for quick connects on the other lights (pendants).

Anthony


----------

